# Munsters!



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Got an email from Model Roundup that raised my blood pressure a bit.

This picture definitely pushes my buttons. hmmmm


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if anything was done to the mold to "fix" the problem that I had with the frame for the Dragula. I have had, over the years, many copies of the Graveyard Ghoul Duo starting from the day they came out and in every one that I have had the Dragula frame is badly warped. It won't lay flat on a flat surface. This keeps all 4 wheels from resting on the ground when built, one of the cycle wheels in front is always clawing for the stratosphere. Can someone who has opened theirs take the frame and see if it's warped or flat. I'd appreciate it.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve, I have the Blueprinter version of the kit and have built it and taken it apart for superdetailing (I have colour pics of the Dragula with the body off).
I don't recall problems with chassis alignment on mine.
Does your chassis straighten itself out once it's fastened to the body? 
BTW, if you want to superdetail your kit the best engine to use as a base is the 289 Cobra out of the Revell Buttera hot rod kits.....

I'd LOVE to get hold of the Graveyard Ghoul Duo version!! I had it when I was a kid and whenever I see the boxart these days I go all nostalgic. That and the '69-'70 Monogram Li'l Coffin boxart are my all time favourites!! I'm getting tingles just thinking about them....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting that pic Steve!!:wave:
I have dozens of detailed pics of the Koach and Dragula but I've never seen this one.....

Chris.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Does your chassis straighten itself out once it's fastened to the body?
> 
> Chris.


Nope the weight of that little cycle wheel isn't enough to overcome the warp.

Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've spoken to a mate that has the Blueprinter kit as well and he has the same problem as you have. He said that he cut the front part off the casket and glued it back on very slightly cocked so it'd press harder against one side of the chassis (if that makes sense). His had a twist in the body.
Maybe I just got lucky with mine....not that it matters. The body on mine's been cut apart. If it'd been intact I'd have swapped you.....

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

They have them in at Megahobby and at Tower Hobbies. I am placing my order today. I was about 12 when the show was on the tube and that was a perfect age to enjoy the show. Of course the cars were super neat-o and I remember having both back then. They disappeared back then, either to fire crackers or matches, and it is great to be able to get them again. Of course this time my modeling skills and resources for building them are much greater so they ought to end up looking great on the shelf. I also saw one of the real Dragula's two years ago at a Monster Bash convention in Pennsylvania. I have some pictures of that one. The guy who owned it lives near the town the con was in and drove it over and parked it at the motel for all to see. And a con attendee was dressed as Grandpa Munster wh8ich was great getting his pic with the car. There was also a little girl dressed as Wendy Addams who posed for pictures next to the car. No Eddie Munsters or Hermans around though. If anyone is interested I can post pictures.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

BronzeGiant said:


> I'm wondering if anything was done to the mold to "fix" the problem that I had with the frame for the Dragula. I have had, over the years, many copies of the Graveyard Ghoul Duo starting from the day they came out and in every one that I have had the Dragula frame is badly warped. It won't lay flat on a flat surface. This keeps all 4 wheels from resting on the ground when built, one of the cycle wheels in front is always clawing for the stratosphere. Can someone who has opened theirs take the frame and see if it's warped or flat. I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


I am looking at mine and the frame is sitting perfectly flat on my table. No warping of any of the kit parts that I can see.


----------

